# Question about wizards



## Gandalf_White (Jun 10, 2002)

I was wondering... How do wizards come into existance? They don't multiply like other races do they? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Beorn (Jun 10, 2002)

This'll take a while, so someone may have posted before me...

The Wizards were known as Wizards to men. They were called Istari. They were sent over by (I think Eru had some say in it,) the Valar and Maiar. Their purpose was to rouse the peoples of Middle-earth to fight unitedly against Sauron. There were five of them:

Gandalf, Saruman, Radagast, Alatar, and Pallando. G was grey, then white. Saruman was White, then many colors, then no color, Radagast was brown, and Alatar and Pallando were simply referred to as 'The Blue Wizards.'

Gandalf was the only one that did not fail his mission. We know about Saruman and Radagast too, but we don't know about Alatar & Pallando. They are thought to have formed 'magical cults that outlasted the fall of Sauron.'


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 10, 2002)

No they don't multiply like other races because they are Maiar and because of this they will never multiply nor decrease because they are immortal. I guess they could multiply if Eru made more of them.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jun 12, 2002)

um, i forgot, what happened to Radagast? how did he fail his mission?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 13, 2002)

He was suppose to make contact with and help both elves and men. Instead he spends too much time with his birds and beasts.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, that hippie-scrounger!


----------



## Rangerdave (Jun 13, 2002)

Aha!

So thats why Granola is brown.

RD


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elu Thingol _
> *No they don't multiply like other races because they are Maiar and because of this they will never multiply nor decrease because they are immortal. I guess they could multiply if Eru made more of them. *



Well, if they are immortal, then how come one of the hobbits was able to kill Saruman. I think it was Merry or Pippin but I am not sure.

-Flame


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jun 13, 2002)

merry or pippin killed saruman? gee, i don't remember that. i'll go look it up right now.............................


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jun 13, 2002)

No, No, No.  You are all wrong. Wormtongue/Grima killed Saruman. Just cuz wizards are immortal doesn't mean they can't be killed. I guess they are kind of like elves.


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flame_of_Anor _
> *
> 
> Well, if they are immortal, then how come one of the hobbits was able to kill Saruman. I think it was Merry or Pippin but I am not sure.
> ...



Grima only killed Saruman's physical body, the body in which his Ainur spirit resided. If you take note of what it actually says:



> "To the dismay of those that stood by, about the body of Saruman a grey mist gathered, and rising slowly to a great height like smoke from a fire, as a pale shrouded figure it loomed over the Hill. For a moment it wavered, looking to the West; but out of the West came a cold wind, and it bent away, and with a sigh dissolved into nothing."



There, in this context, it is referring to the disemodied spirit of Saruman after he had been slain. Here is another quote to show that all wizards could be slain.



> "For with the consent of Eru they sent members of their own high order, but clad in bodies as of Men, real and not feigned, but subject to the fears and pains and weariness of the earth, able to hunger and thirst and *be slain*;..."



There you have it. Wizards could be slain but their souls could not. And all Ainur could re-embody themselves if they were not too weak. In Saruman's and Sauron's case they could not as they were too weak to do so. The One had been destroyed therefore Sauron could not come back, and Saruman's powers had dwindled because Gandalf had broken his staff.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 15, 2002)

> "Just cuz wizards are immortal, doesn't mean they can't be killed"



*Rolls over on the floor clutching his side, laughs hysterically for twenty minutes, then splutters*:
"C-can I *teehee* use that as my-my-my *haahaha* signature?"


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jun 15, 2002)

> just cuz wizards are immortal doesn't mean they can't die


hehehehehehehehe............................hahahahahahahaha.....................tee-hee-hee-tee-hee-hee.................ok, done now. 
and just so u know, the definition of immortal is "living or lasting forever". use a dictonairy.....................sheesh!.............................................................................................................(faint laughter can be heard in the background) *hehehehe* *hahahaha*


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jun 17, 2002)

I am not entirely wrong. Elves were immortal. But THEY can be killed. HUMP!

*walks away angry but then comes back* 

If you want to use that as your sig Pontifex go ahead.

*stomps away still angry*


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 17, 2002)

LOL, just kidding G_W. But you have to admit it's *giggle* pretty damn funny. 
I know, Tolkien's "imortal" had a couple of different definitions; the one for Elves, which actually only means that they don't age physically, and the other is for all Ainur, who simply won't die. 
*giggles a bit more, then rushes off to change his sig*  j/k


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jun 18, 2002)

Pontifex you did not change your sig. Should I put it on mine?


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 19, 2002)

It was meant ot be a joke, but now you mention it I think I will change it. Thanks though, it's great. 
And Legolas, please don't overdo it. It's only really funny the first time, y'know..


----------



## Theoden (Jun 21, 2002)

you could say that again


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gandalf_White _
> *I was wondering... How do wizards come into existance? They don't multiply like other races do they? Thanks for any help. *



I think that all of the wizards are male. So it would be rather difficult to reproduce.

-Flame


----------

